# Look g for reviews on the pocket predator secret agent



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Would like to hear all reviews positive or negative on this slingshot before I commit to buying one. Thanks


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ive got a gen one and its a cool shooter. Definitely not much it there like it.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the one I have, and I love it???? Grab some BB's or 1/4 inch steel or other small light ammo and go plinking like when we were kids???????? ok, Im still a kid at heart????
View attachment 295454
View attachment 295456
View attachment 295458
View attachment 295460
View attachment 295460


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Due to its size, you can take extra bands, a couple different size ammo and put it all in your pockets. I shoot Bb’s and 1/4 in steel from mine. It’s a fun time shooting at a can chasing it on the ground. I’m not good at tying bands, but if I do I use these quick ties from Bill. I hope you will let us know if you try one, and gives us your thoughts on it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the one I have, and I love it???? Grab some BB's or 1/4 inch steel or other small light ammo and go plinking like when we were kids???????? ok, Im still a kid at heart????


















View attachment 295460
View attachment 295460


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am gonna go with the TTF version. I will definitely let you all know how it goes. Standby for reviews.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Been looking at this for awhile, I cant seem to sling a small bb OTT for the life of me with out a hand slap. I have a mini TTF that sends them way to fast with out hand slaps. I was thinking about making one of these since I already made one like it. that is threw the fork. It is a sawed off HCTS. But hate how bulky TTF the fork is. However more frame might absorb some energy left for hand slap. My heavy metal frames are much more silent then say a wood frame.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Can't decide on the secret agent ttf or the ringer ttf


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

I had the same difficulty choosing between the two. I bought the Secret Agent... But I ended up buying both. And I love them. I’m an OTT guy and I realize that the TTF versions are a little taller, but you’ll be happy with whatever you get. I alternate between the two for every day carry. The size makes them great for the pocket and they are really good shooters. The Secret Agent was my first pocket Predator sling. My next 3 were Pocket Predators. You won’t be disappointed.


----------

